# weird bug



## Otis

I found this guy in my basement, and after screeming for a minute strait my brother put container over it and I got a shot. I have absolutly no idea where to even start with this guy.


----------



## bellerophon

house centipede, horrible things. I believe they're even kept as pets in asia


----------



## xm41907

They are quite common. In fact, I found one at the hospital I do IPM for about a week ago. No more dangerous than a common spider.


----------



## Philsuma

....I believe the accepted scientific term for that thing is "Thousand legger"....lol

I often find them in basements,near plumbing, sewer or water.

I have heard stories on how aggressive they are (other insects) to include some sort of venom.

Now for the real strange story that happened to me about 2 months ago.......

I was in my living room @ midnight (how appropriate), watching TV and eating an egg sandwich. A small piece of scrambled egg (yellow if that makes any diff) fell from the sammich and hit the carpet. I was asolutely going to apply the standard 5 second rule and retrieve the egg when something on TV caught my attention. In the 5-10 seconds ( I know....going over the 5 second mark) that I was watching TV, something else caught my eye and this time it was on the floor. In JUST THAT QUICK of a time span, one of those centipedes ran under my coffee table and directly onto the fallen egg morsel. I was tempted to continue to observe what was sure to be a future nightmarish sequence of feeding events.

Further thoughts:
1. It was @ 4 1/2 inches long, which isn't terribly "big" and still it moved around in the bright light of my dry living room...apparently unconcerned about predation and apparently pretty hungry.

2.It's eye sight and /or sense of smell was acute......either one or both is disturbing to consider....lol

3.It's speed was laudable.......fast.

Now the real nightmare senario.....what if it got into a Frog viv.....what would happen then?? :shock:


----------



## cindre2000

Don't those guy's eat cockroaches?


----------



## Otis

I have no idea, they might. It scared the **** outta me though!


----------



## cindre2000

Yeah, I double checked. They eat roaches and a variety of other household insect pests. Nifty little buggers; I introduced one at my work place, s/he will have a roach feast.


----------



## boogsawaste

This is so funny. I just zapped one with a stun gun 5 minutes ago and stumbled on this post right now. I don't care if they eat other bugs. They are the ugliest animals on the face of this earth. I'll take spiders anyday over these things!


----------



## jubjub47

At first glance I thought it was a vinegaroon. But it's actually more ugly


----------



## Otis

nice, wait...stungun? where did you get one of those. 
i put mine outside, ugly is an opinion, imho.


----------



## boogsawaste

otis07 said:


> nice, wait...stungun? where did you get one of those.
> i put mine outside, ugly is an opinion, imho.


Ebay  Yes ugly is also an opinion, but those things freak me out.


----------



## sounddrive

i took a nasty bite from one of those guys about 2 months ago and it felt like i layed my arm on a hot stove.


----------



## Otis

ohhh, ouch. 
when i got bit by a jellyfish thats what it felt like too, like my foot was burning. it actually feld kinda neat, aside from the fact that my foot was numb for 48 hours.


----------



## boogsawaste

I didn't know those things actually bite! I'm not fazed by bugs in the least so don't get me wrong. But it's just something about those house centipedes that bugs me out (pun intended). In fact I pick them up at work just to throw them on my coworkers. I've never been bit, but I guess I'll stop touching them. But it was also kind of like a face your fear to me by grabbing one.


----------



## zBrinks

Ive got several in my basement/herproom. I love them - they handle fugitive crickets like pros. The other night, I saw one stalk a cricket for a minute, before running the bugger down and dragging it under the bookshelf. 
Occasionally, they get into the beardie or gecko cages, and were eaten without a problem. That being said, I don't want to think would happen if a centipede got into a thumb viv or froglet container.


----------



## jubjub47

I guess we don't have those down here in Texas. At least not that I've seen.


----------



## zBrinks

Nah, you don't. I lived there for the first 21 years of my life, and never saw any until I moved up to Michigan. We just have the big, long, poisonous ones down there.


----------



## maverick3x6

They come from the Mediterranean, not even indigenous to the US, but they sure get crap done around here. They are quite freaky, but are actually more beneficial than harmful... at least to humans. haha... I live in new england, and these things breed like no one's business here, probably thanks to all the old, horrible constructed foundations that allow for water to get into the basement. 

I'm no expert, but I have a ton of experience with these guys... they love dark, and damp places, but it's not uncommon to see them scurry by you at anytime... and they can even run up and down walls, so I give them extra points.

now imagine if they were the size of Vietnamese centipedes? I'd be pretty upset.


----------



## Otis

you have some sweet pics on flickr mav!


----------



## Philsuma

...........go weird bug thread!...........


----------



## LittleDip

boogsawaste said:


> This is so funny. I just zapped one with a stun gun 5 minutes ago and stumbled on this post right now. I don't care if they eat other bugs. They are the ugliest animals on the face of this earth. I'll take spiders anyday over these things!


LOL! 
My brother does the same thing with his stun gun!! LOL!! to funny.
I do not like bugs at all, but taking the spiders over that thing is a great idea!


----------



## boyaminalnurse

That is horribly ugly. If I ever run into one of those things I will be on my table (or whatever is higher then it) screaming for the other half to come and kill it. Vet tech or not, there is no room in my house for me and something that looks like that. GROSS!!!!!


----------



## boogsawaste

LittleDip said:


> LOL!
> My brother does the same thing with his stun gun!! LOL!! to funny.
> I do not like bugs at all, but taking the spiders over that thing is a great idea!


Glad to know I'm not the only insane one around who kills bugs with 200k volts!


----------



## Otis

where does one purchase these stun guns you speak of?


----------



## boogsawaste

EBAY! I got it for my girlfriend for protection, but she's afraid to use it. So I bring it to work and zap my friends and of course house centipedes


----------



## LittleDip

lol you and my brother must be twins! last time I went to one of his parties he was zappng his friends too! it was hilarious!! 

My brother got his from a local farmers market and it was pretty cheap too.


----------



## boogsawaste

LittleDip said:


> lol you and my brother must be twins! last time I went to one of his parties he was zappng his friends too! it was hilarious!!
> 
> My brother got his from a local farmers market and it was pretty cheap too.


Nice! He sounds like he would fit right in with us at work.


----------



## Ian44

zBrinks said:


> Ive got several in my basement/herproom. I love them - they handle fugitive crickets like pros. The other night, I saw one stalk a cricket for a minute, before running the bugger down and dragging it under the bookshelf.
> Occasionally, they get into the beardie or gecko cages, and were eaten without a problem. That being said, I don't want to think would happen if a centipede got into a thumb viv or froglet container.


i have one in my ranitomeya viv . . . thoughts?


----------



## Eurydactylodes

Ian44 said:


> i have one in my ranitomeya viv . . . thoughts?


Take it out.


----------



## Ian44

Eurydactylodes said:


> Take it out.


any suggestions on how. they are more shy and faster than the darts


----------

